
How to design a Linux kernel interface [video] - trymas
http://mirror.as35701.net/video.fosdem.org/2016/janson/how-to-design-a-linux-kernel-api.mp4
======
ausjke
[http://mirror.as35701.net/video.fosdem.org/2016/](http://mirror.as35701.net/video.fosdem.org/2016/)
All the fosdem videos

------
leppr
Great insights about API design and implementation in general. The title makes
it sound specific and technical while the subject matter concerns pretty much
every developer, I recommend you watch it even if you're not interested in
low-level programming.

~~~
trymas
Exactly, I found it because someone recommend it in this way: that this talk
is right for every developer even for those who use are creating 'high level'
software.

------
Deejahll
YouTube mirror:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOZZOLHQpd0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOZZOLHQpd0)

------
duhast
It's amazing how you can deliver world most used software without unit
testing.

